# Need help mixing by weight



## kimbo (5/8/16)

I came to realize my weights are out, making the batch way to strong. For example, 




The first flavor, 25 drops weigh about 70gram

I did check my scale, i did make 1 drop = to one gram

I dont have a calibration weight so i took a smurf and i get 43.57g

This site https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...e-batteries-part-2-inspecting-the-samsung-25r gets 43.56g

So what am i doing wrong?

I get the same weights in ejuice me up and JuiceCalculator


----------



## Warlock (5/8/16)

@kimbo something is wrong with your drops. 20 drops=1ml=1g (depending on the sg of the liquid)


kimbo said:


> The first flavor, 25 drops weigh about 70gram
> 
> I did check my scale, i did make 1 drop = to one gram


----------



## Soutie (5/8/16)

25 drops weighing 70 grams seems well off, if I remember correctly a drop weighs in the region if 0.02 grams depending on the size of the dropper so that calculation seems correct. 

Check those weights, 70 grams is around a 60ml bottle. You must be reading it wrong unless you have helluva big drops.


----------



## RichJB (5/8/16)

The calculator weights are right, it's around 20 drops to a gram. The only thing I can think of is that you inadvertently set the scale to measure in some smaller unit than grams. But your figures don't tally, even if the scale is measuring in grains or carats.


----------



## drew (5/8/16)

@kimbo 
_
"The first flavor, 25 drops weigh about 70gram" _Sure it isn't 0.7g?
_
"I did check my scale, i did make 1 drop = to one gram" _It should be 1ml = ±1g for pg/flavouring

The recipe is also a total of 26% flavouring which is quite high.


----------



## Soutie (5/8/16)

Yeah agreed, you have to be reading it wrong. A smurf can't weigh just over half 20 drops


----------



## Jan (5/8/16)

Did you mix in a glass bottle. That 70g might be the weight of the bottle?


----------



## kimbo (5/8/16)

drew said:


> @kimbo
> _
> "The first flavor, 25 drops weigh about 70gram" _Sure it isn't 0.7g?
> _
> ...



I spoke wrong sorry. they are set to1 gram=1ml. I use to have them at 0.96 but i also get the grams to high


----------



## Warlock (5/8/16)

@kimbo can't you put your recipe into the eJuice Me Up calculator and post that here.


----------



## kimbo (5/8/16)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk

That one

Of i mix but drops it is heaven .. by weight eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Warlock (5/8/16)

www.breaktru.com


----------



## kimbo (5/8/16)

Warlock said:


> www.breaktru.com


Why do you wan me to use ejuice me up?


----------



## kimbo (5/8/16)

Warlock said:


> www.breaktru.com





kimbo said:


> I get the same weights in ejuice me up and JuiceCalculator



Like i said in the OP


----------



## Warlock (5/8/16)

Its the only one that I know. I have your recipe calculated on it and it all looks good. I just dont know how to copy and paste it to you.


----------



## Andre (5/8/16)

From the usual VV and BV 10 ml bottles I have measured out to about 60 drops per ml.


----------



## kimbo (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> From the usual VV and BV 10 ml bottles I have measured out to about 60 drops per ml.


Thanks @Andre i can not think that i did not think about that, i get 40 drops = 1gram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/16)

kimbo said:


> Thanks @Andre i can not think that i did not think about that, i get 40 drops = 1gram


You are stronger in the fingers than me!. Glad that helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

